# (CO) HRCH MHR Whiskey River Wyatt MH - Chocolate Stud EIC CLEAR



## slnewton (Jul 21, 2007)

Sire FTCH-AFTCH Big Valley Costa-Lot Shaddow(son of FTCH-AFTCH Pachanga)
Dam's sire NFC-FC Storm's Riptide Star (Rascal)

All titles accomplished by age 2yr
MHR title at age 1yr(4 straight)
7 for 7 for his HRCH title
2 AKC senior passes befroe 1yr old @8 and 10 months
MH title at age 2yr
100% amateur trained. Only tests summer and hunts in the Fall/Winter

OFA LR-137552G24M-PI (GOOD) 
OFA LR-EL20873M24-PI (NORMAL) 
CNM LR-CNM07-668-M-PI (Clear)
EIC D08-064287 (Clear) (Submitted to OFA)
Current eye CERF

Contact Scott Newton 303-482-6965(C) or visit www.whiskeyriverlabs.com


----------

